# KTR-X1 8x8 RC (hybryda) big



## travis259 (Nov 18, 2015)

TR-X1 8x8 This is a vehicle remotely controlled to perform tasks in very difficult terrain, characterized by simplicity of construction, low center of gravity and universality.

KTR-X1 8x8 is made of two sections connected by joint, so that each section is independent, wishbones further moving offer enormous possibilities in overcoming the obstacles on the ground. The vehicle in whichever area is moving, and as is always excellent grip on all 8 wheels.

Thanks to that KTR-X1 is a hybrid can confidently go on long trips because we do not run out of power.

*

Specifications:

*Chassis: steel frame with closed profiles 30x30x1,5 welded
*Rockers: 40x80x2 welded closed profile bearing blocks
*Axles: hardened steel
*Plating: 0.8mm aluminum sheet strengthening brackets
*Joint: 10mm sheet steel bearings plus
*Transmission: Chain przekładna przełożenie1,5: 1
*Drive: 4 motors 24V / 450W each (nominal power) 123 RPM
*Steering system: the hydraulic pump 120 bar plus two cylinders
*The motor controller: Sabertooth 4x32
*Pump Controller: Sabertooth 2x32
*Power supply: 12V 40Ah Acid Batteries 2x
*The charging system: the internal combustion engine 200c plus OHV 28V 55A alternator
*Wheels: 145/70/6
*Pilot Control: HK-T6
*Lighting: LED 2x9W front, rear 2x2W
*Cooling system: 2x 4800 RPM fan
*Connections: quick installation plus power socket
*Incineration: 0,5-1,2l / mth
*Weight: 140kg
*Max speed: 8km / h
*Dimensions: width 90cm, 192cm long, 68cm height, 27cm clearance








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYh1td-qcPY










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSLRCJHugYk


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool
is this for military ?
I can see this going into nuclear disaster areas.


----------



## travis259 (Nov 18, 2015)

new video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Zfz1rlb_LE


----------



## travis259 (Nov 18, 2015)

New wideo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAOa90IfOTo


----------

